# Palio Cutter Group Buy IV



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Anyone interested in a Palio Cutter Group Buy IV?*

*This will be for the Palio OC-10 Original Finish only*

Payment options will be Visa, Master Card, Discover, money order and Paypal.

If you are interested, please add your name to the list and state quantity. PM me if you want to know the pricing.

_Participation will be closed on December 23rd._

http://www.paliocutters.com/

*0 Confirmed Orders*

*1. Name, quantity*

Happy smoking my friends
~Mark

.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

PM Sent.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

*0 Confirmed Orders

1. Lanthor, Original, 1*


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> *0 Confirmed Orders
> 
> 
> 1. Lanthor, Original, 1
> ...


that makes 2!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1*


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

PM being sent.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Add me for one!

Thanks Mark!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*
1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
*

.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*
1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
*


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW!

Here we go again!

Thanks mark! I love my Palio I got from the last buy! :tu


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

can someone pm the savings info?


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

*
1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
*


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> can someone pm the savings info?


:tpd:


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

uncballzer said:


> :tpd:


:tpd: make that 3


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

PM Sent!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Isn't it easier to post the price?


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Please add me to the list, Rick:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Pm sent for price.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1*
6.) Mystophales - 1

I'm in! :tu


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

PM Sent.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Pm sent... definitely interested.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

*1.) Lanthor - 1*
*2.) Scrapiron - 1*
*3.) mkimbler - 1*
*4.) SmokeyJoe - 2*
*5.) Daniyal - 1*
*6.) Mystophales - 1
7.) St. Lou Stu - 1*


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in for one!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

cbsmokin said:


> Isn't it easier to post the price?


*Due to a "MAP" (min advertised price) PLEASE do not post the GB pricing or Palio GB's will be a thing of the past

Thanks,
Mark*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

dantzig said:


> I'm in for one!


*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1

Since not all posts are just for who's in, PLEASE ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST.

Thanks again,
Mark

.*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1

Since not all posts are just for who's in, PLEASE ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST.

Thanks again,
Mark

.*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Thanks Tony* :tu

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1*


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

*1.) Lanthor - 1*
*2.) Scrapiron - 1*
*3.) mkimbler - 1*
*4.) SmokeyJoe - 2*
*5.) Daniyal - 1*
*6.) Rick I - 1*
*7.) Mystophales - 1*
*8.) St. Lou Stu - 1*
*9.) dantzig - 1*
*10) newcigarz-1*
*11.) cbsmokin - 1*


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

*Count me in....

1.) Lanthor - 1*
*2.) Scrapiron - 1*
*3.) mkimbler - 1*
*4.) SmokeyJoe - 2*
*5.) Daniyal - 1*
*6.) Rick I - 1*
*7.) Mystophales - 1*
*8.) St. Lou Stu - 1*
*9.) dantzig - 1*
*10) newcigarz-1*
*11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
*


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> _Participation will be closed on December 23rd._
> ~Mark
> 
> .


Any chance of ending it sooner? Dec 23rd is a loooooong way off plust some of us might need them by Christmas.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Mark... YOU ARE THE MAN!!

*1.) Lanthor - 1*
*2.) Scrapiron - 1*
*3.) mkimbler - 1*
*4.) SmokeyJoe - 2*
*5.) Daniyal - 1*
*6.) Rick I - 1*
*7.) Mystophales - 1*
*8.) St. Lou Stu - 1*
*9.) dantzig - 1*
*10) newcigarz-1*
*11.) cbsmokin - 1*
*12.) Siebec -1*
*13.) Nabinger16- 1*


*Current count: 14*


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

PM sent...


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in.

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1


Current count: 15


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

After reading up on the cutter I'm in. 

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers


Current count: 16


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am in! 

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6


Current count: 17


----------



## TexasAg (Oct 21, 2007)

Me too! Me too!

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.)TexasAg -1

Current count: 18


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

PM sent. Iam in.

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.)TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1

Current count: 19


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ta Da!

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.)TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1

Current count: 20


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

PM sent. I'm in! :tu

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.)TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1

Current count: 21


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

scrapiron said:


> Any chance of ending it sooner? Dec 23rd is a loooooong way off plust some of us might need them by Christmas.


*Ooopsss...I meant the GB will be closed on November 23rd*


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Harpo said:


> PM sent. I'm in! :tu


Andrew should order a few dozen given how the Pound Sterling is doing against the dollar these days must cost the same as one of those cheapos you get at the B&M:chk


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

daniyal said:


> Andrew should order a few dozen given how the Pound Sterling is doing against the dollar these days must cost the same as one of those cheapos you get at the B&M:chk


LOL but then the world's Palio reserves will be thrown out of balance, and the sun will go cold and the stars will darken for ever...


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Call me a lemming but I'm in! :dr

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.)TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1

Current count: 22


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

PM sent, I'm in for at least one. :tu

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.)TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1

Current count: 23


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

1.)Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.)gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.)TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

count me in!


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Thanks Infin1ty :tu

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.)

Current Count: 28
*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

FYI - I'll be ordering next Tues (before the GB actually closes) so the GB participants can get them as fast as if the GB cutters were in stock.

Also, because some people wanted other items as well, the way it will be set up through Cigarmony.com, you will also be able to add more stuff if you like.

I hope this helps

~Mark Neff
Cigarmony LLC
www.Cigarmony.com

.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

One more thing, International shipping is available for actual cost - please pm me for cost based on product weight and your specific delivery address.

Sorry for any confusion, I should have specified in the PMs that the price include domestic shipping.

~Mark


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1[/quote]
29.) TheRealBonger - 1


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1

Current Count: 31
*


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 1
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 3
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1

Total 35
Changed mine to 3


----------



## icelert (Sep 19, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 3
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33) Icelert - 1

Total - 36


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Count me in too. It's saying my message is too short to add to list(?).


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 3
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 3
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) Cadillac - 1

Current Count: 38
*


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Please add me to the list/group buy.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

bi11fish said:


> Please add me to the list/group buy.


*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 3
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1

Current Count: 39*


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 3
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) Cadillac - 1
37.) bi11fish - 1
38.) Albertasmoker - 1

Current Count: 40

Thanks!


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Cadillac is on the list twice (#34 & #36). I assume that's incorrect.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

ChokeOnSmoke said:


> Cadillac is on the list twice (#34 & #36). I assume that's incorrect.


Thanks bro! :tu

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 3
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1

Current Count: 40

.*


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 3
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1 

Current Count: 41


Thank you very much!


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Please add me to the list for one.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1 
39.) Stonefox - 1

Current Count: 41

Changed mine to 2 so I can get some other goodies from Cigarmony and added Stonefox.

Thanks


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
40.) Freight - 1

I'm in for one.


----------



## DH01 (Jun 23, 2007)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
40.) Freight - 1
41.) DH01 - 1

thanks


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

I added one more cutter to make it two.

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
* 40.) Freight - 2*
41.) DH01 - 1


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*
1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
40.) Freight - 2
41.) DH01 - 1

Current Count: 44
*

.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

*
1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
40.) Freight - 2
41.) DH01 - 1
42.) txdyna65 -1

Current Count: 45
*


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
40.) Freight - 2
41.) DH01 - 1
42.) txdyna65 -1
43.) Mr.Maduro -1

Current Count: 46*


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

*1.) Lanthor - 1*
*2.) Scrapiron - 2*
*3.) mkimbler - 1*
*4.) SmokeyJoe - 2*
*5.) Daniyal - 1*
*6.) Rick I - 1*
*7.) Mystophales - 1*
*8.) St. Lou Stu - 1*
*9.) dantzig - 1*
*10.) newcigarz-1*
*11.) cbsmokin - 1*
*12.) Siebec -1*
*13.) Nabinger16- 1*
*14.) gary106334 -1*
*15.) scroggers*
*16.) a2vr6*
*17.) TexasAg -1*
*18.) technodaddy - 1*
*19.) jjirons69 - 1*
*20.) Harpo - 1*
*21.) ritan - 1*
*22.) ultramag - 1*
*23.) Infin1ty-1*
*24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1*
*25.) Chippewastud79 - 1*
*26.) Audio1der - 1*
*27.) earnold25-1*
*28.) Bluesman - 1*
*29.) TheRealBonger - 1*
*30.) DragonMan - 1*
*31.) No1der - 1*
*32.) Advil - 1*
*33.) Icelert - 1*
*34.) Cadillac - 1*
*35.) Osiris - 1*
*36.) bi11fish - 1*
*37.) Albertasmoker - 1*
*38.) Irons - 1*
*39.) Stonefox - 1*
*40.) Freight - 2*
*41.) DH01 - 1*
*42.) txdyna65 -1*
*43.) Mr.Maduro -1*
*44.) ZYA_LTR -1*

*Current Count: 47*

Count me in too. I'm tired of always using "white97jimmy"s cutter, i need my own.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Got a quick question, tomorrow when you make the order, is that when you are going to need the money?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Infin1ty said:


> Got a quick question, tomorrow when you make the order, is that when you are going to need the money?


On Saturday (the GB closes on Friday), I will pm everyone with the GB link to purchase the cutters through Cigarmony.com (it's a hidden link not open to the public).

The price will be for the cutter without the US shipping costs to accommodate those who wanted to purchase other items and for international deliveries :tu

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> On Saturday (the GB closes on Friday), I will pm everyone with the GB link to purchase the cutters through Cigarmony.com (it's a hidden link not open to the public).
> 
> The price will be for the cutter without the US shipping costs to accommodate those who wanted to purchase other items and for international deliveries :tu
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark! You've been a great help and have yet to complain about the several PMs I've sent you.


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm in!!

*1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2*
*3.) mkimbler - 1*
*4.) SmokeyJoe - 2*
*5.) Daniyal - 1*
*6.) Rick I - 1*
*7.) Mystophales - 1*
*8.) St. Lou Stu - 1*
*9.) dantzig - 1*
*10.) newcigarz-1*
*11.) cbsmokin - 1*
*12.) Siebec -1*
*13.) Nabinger16- 1*
*14.) gary106334 -1*
*15.) scroggers*
*16.) a2vr6*
*17.) TexasAg -1*
*18.) technodaddy - 1*
*19.) jjirons69 - 1*
*20.) Harpo - 1*
*21.) ritan - 1*
*22.) ultramag - 1*
*23.) Infin1ty-1*
*24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1*
*25.) Chippewastud79 - 1*
*26.) Audio1der - 1*
*27.) earnold25-1*
*28.) Bluesman - 1*
*29.) TheRealBonger - 1*
*30.) DragonMan - 1*
*31.) No1der - 1*
*32.) Advil - 1*
*33.) Icelert - 1*
*34.) Cadillac - 1*
*35.) Osiris - 1*
*36.) bi11fish - 1*
*37.) Albertasmoker - 1*
*38.) Irons - 1*
*39.) Stonefox - 1*
*40.) Freight - 2*
*41.) DH01 - 1*
*42.) txdyna65 -1*
*43.) Mr.Maduro -1*
*44.) ZYA_LTR -1*
*45.) RobustoG - 1*

*Current Count: 48*


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Mark for putting this together!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

PM's sent on payment link sent to:

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
40.) Freight - 2
41.) DH01 - 1
42.) txdyna65 -1
43.) Mr.Maduro -1
44.) ZYA_LTR -1
45.) RobustoG - 1

Current Count: 48


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> PM's sent on payment link sent to:
> 
> 1.) Lanthor - 1
> 2.) Scrapiron - 2
> ...


Thanks Mark,

Just placed my order. Sent you a PM but I'm sure you're getting plenty of them today.

In any case, Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Thank you Mark, order has been placed. Cant wait to recieve my Palio!!


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Cheers Mark :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving!

Order placed and paid for.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Done and Done! :tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

No1der said:


> Thanks Mark,
> Just placed my order. Sent you a PM but I'm sure you're getting plenty of them today.
> 
> In any case, Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


LOL! Just a couple 

Thanks and have a great holiday, smoke a good one :ss

~Mark


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> LOL! Just a couple
> 
> Thanks and have a great holiday, smoke a good one :ss
> 
> ~Mark


Guilty, curious to see if the number hits 45!

Good on ya Mark.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> On Saturday (the GB closes on Friday), I will pm everyone with the GB link to purchase the cutters through Cigarmony.com (it's a hidden link not open to the public).
> 
> The price will be for the cutter without the US shipping costs to accommodate those who wanted to purchase other items and for international deliveries :tu
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mark! Paypal-ed my payment... Happy Thanksgiving! :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Guilty, curious to see if the number hits 45!
> 
> Good on ya Mark.


I thinks its at 48...


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Mark,

I'm going to wait till Friday to send payment as I want to see what else I can get from your sale! :tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Order placed earlier this afternoon. Thanks for all your work putting the GB together! I can't wait to try out my new Palio!


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

All paid... Big thanks to Mark for putting another one together =)


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Can someone PM me with the price?


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Paid, Thanks for putting this together Mark!!! :ss


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Will pay tomorrow night or Friday after I see the "specials"..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I paid with the first link, then got the PM saying that it wasn't "secret".

What do I do? Pay again? I'm worried!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Advil said:


> I paid with the first link, then got the PM saying that it wasn't "secret".
> 
> What do I do? Pay again? I'm worried!


Hadn't thought of that but I'm in the same boat with ya in that case.

I wouldn't worry to much, Gorillas always take care of one another in these parts.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Advil said:


> I paid with the first link, then got the PM saying that it wasn't "secret".
> 
> What do I do? Pay again? I'm worried!


I would say if your confirmation order has the correct price on it you are all set. I think he just changed it so that they would have enough for the people who signed up for it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I never got an email but I logged in and the total was xx.xx which seems about right I think.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Advil I wouldn't post the price, anything below retail price has to be kept private.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh and also if you paid on the first link (like I did) it's fine, PMed Mark and he confirmed it's all the same thing just the first link was accidentally public.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Harpo said:


> Oh and also if you paid on the first link (like I did) it's fine, PMed Mark and he confirmed it's all the same thing just the first link was accidentally public.


:tu

Either link is fine now and if you already paid (using either link), then you're good.

*FYI - The GB closes after today*


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

I too will pay friday as there are some additional items I would like to get that might be on sale.:ss Looking forward to using my Palio! Thanks again Mark:tu


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

When I follow the 2nd link provided in the pm, it tells me my S&H will be $16.95!>!
If that's right, I'm out.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

audio1der said:


> When I follow the 2nd link provided in the pm, it tells me my S&H will be $16.95!>!
> If that's right, I'm out.


that's the usps global priorty mail rate, if you want shoot me another pm and i can arrange for first class int'l which has no delivery confirmation number and takes longer

~M


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
40.) Freight - 2
41.) DH01 - 1
42.) txdyna65 -1
43.) Mr.Maduro -1
44.) ZYA_LTR -1
45.) RobustoG - 1

Current Count: 48

46.) bobarian

Current Count: 49


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Stonefox said:


> I too will pay friday as there are some additional items I would like to get that might be on sale.:ss Looking forward to using my Palio! Thanks again Mark:tu


Sweet :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

will a mod please remove my post with the price. It won't let me edit!


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

Ordered a cutter and beads from the BF sale, thanks for putting the GB together!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 1
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
40.) Freight - 2
41.) DH01 - 1
42.) txdyna65 -1
43.) Mr.Maduro -1
44.) ZYA_LTR -1
45.) RobustoG - 1

Current Count: 48

46.) bobarian

Current Count: 49

47.) CRC

Current Count: 50


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for putting this together Mark! Can I add one more to my current order?


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark thanks for organizing this buy. Place my order today and used paypal. Just curious as to what the deal is with the xikar cutter knife. Are they no longer made or just backordered??? thanks again.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

daniyal said:


> Thanks for putting this together Mark! Can I add one more to my current order?


Sure :tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

1.) Lanthor - 1
2.) Scrapiron - 2
3.) mkimbler - 1
4.) SmokeyJoe - 2
5.) Daniyal - 2
6.) Rick I - 1
7.) Mystophales - 1
8.) St. Lou Stu - 1
9.) dantzig - 1
10.) newcigarz-1
11.) cbsmokin - 1
12.) Siebec -1
13.) Nabinger16- 1
14.) gary106334 -1
15.) scroggers
16.) a2vr6
17.) TexasAg -1
18.) technodaddy - 1
19.) jjirons69 - 1
20.) Harpo - 1
21.) ritan - 1
22.) ultramag - 1
23.) Infin1ty-1
24.) ChokeOnSmoke - 1
25.) Chippewastud79 - 1
26.) Audio1der - 1
27.) earnold25-1
28.) Bluesman - 1
29.) TheRealBonger - 1
30.) DragonMan - 1
31.) No1der - 1
32.) Advil - 1
33.) Icelert - 1
34.) Cadillac - 1
35.) Osiris - 1
36.) bi11fish - 1
37.) Albertasmoker - 1
38.) Irons - 1
39.) Stonefox - 1
40.) Freight - 2
41.) DH01 - 1
42.) txdyna65 -1
43.) Mr.Maduro -1
44.) ZYA_LTR -1
45.) RobustoG - 1

Current Count: 49

46.) bobarian

Current Count: 50

47.) CRC

Current Count: 51

*THE GB IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED*

As soon as the GB Palios arrive, I'll turn them right around and post USPS DC#s

Happy smoking my friends.

~Mark

.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

scroggers said:


> Mark thanks for organizing this buy. Place my order today and used paypal. Just curious as to what the deal is with the xikar cutter knife. Are they no longer made or just backordered??? thanks again.


I just sold out but am placing another Xikar order next week. Please shoot me a pm and let me know how many and I'll add them to the order if you like. :tu

I hope this helps
~Mark


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

just ordered mine, thanks again Mark!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Just ordered mine! Thanks Mark, for setting up this group buy and for all your help!! :tu :tu


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Just placed my order. Thanks again for the great price!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess you can aount me out, if I have no way of paying...


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I guess I'll be in good position to compare the Palio against the Xikar I already have.

Can't wait to try out the Palio considering how much has been said about it around here.

Gotta say though, at this moment I'm still very happy with my Xikar but that is possably subject to change when I get my new toy. :tu


----------



## DH01 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ordered and paid. Thanks Mark


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

How long do you think its going to take for the Palios to get you, Mark?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

any news on this? did the order arrive or ship out yet?


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

ordered mine on Friday as well. I shoulda got more beads! ugh!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> ordered mine on Friday as well. I shoulda got more beads! ugh!


Ordered mine as well and I did get more beads.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Advil said:


> any news on this? did the order arrive or ship out yet?


Waiting to get them from Palio :tu

They were supposed to ship before Friday but haven't received an update from them.

~Mark


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the GB Mark! Ordered and Paid and now anxiously awaiting an arival.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Mark:

I'm still having trouble ordering from your site.. I have tried every thing including copying my address as it appears on my invoice and the system still won't let me place my order. I have left a voice message for you as well. When will you be back to work?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

daniyal said:


> Mark:
> I'm still having trouble ordering from your site.. I have tried every thing including copying my address as it appears on my invoice and the system still won't let me place my order. I have left a voice message for you as well. When will you be back to work?


Hi Daniyal,

I sent a couple of emails. It appears to be a problem with the Pakistan shipping address.

PM coming

~Mark


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I just got word that the Palios for the GB should be here on Saturday!

As soon as they arrive, I'll turn them right around so you should start receiving them early of next week.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, Mark. Looking forward to using my first "non-$3 dollar" cutter!



n2advnture said:


> I just got word that the Palios for the GB should be here on Saturday!
> 
> As soon as they arrive, I'll turn them right around so you should start receiving them early of next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

ChokeOnSmoke said:


> Thanks, Mark. Looking forward to using my first "non-$3 dollar" cutter!


:tpd:

$3.00? What, are you made of money?
Mine was $1.99.** Insert Golden Arches Here**

Lookin forward to the cutters Mark.
Thanks for puttin this GB together.:tu


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> :tpd:
> 
> $3.00? What, are you made of money?
> Mine was $1.99.** Insert Golden Arches Here**
> ...


:r, mine is so bad it was free.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok so I got desperate. I went to my B&M today just to use a Palio. Same exact cutter as the one I ordered here so I got a feel for it. I already love it and I haven't even cut anything with it.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Payment made days agao, for cutter and beads, just forgot to post, can't wait for my new goodies.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I got a receipt email from Cigarmony that my order shipped. It doesn't show up with tracking info yet but looks like things are moving along...

Thanks Mark!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

scrapiron said:


> I got a receipt email from Cigarmony that my order shipped. It doesn't show up with tracking info yet but looks like things are moving along...
> 
> Thanks Mark!


:tpd:
Same thing here. Can't wait to try out the Palio.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

No1der said:


> :tpd:
> Same thing here. Can't wait to try out the Palio.


:tpd: and the guy above him! I can't wait to actually try a Palio. :ss


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> :tpd: and the guy above him! I can't wait to actually try a Palio. :ss


:tpd: got my email too!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Finally got all the payment troubles sorted out looking forward to the goodies arriving thanks Mark.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hmm no reciept here...

Edit - nevermind I just realized that my email was wrong on the site.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

my email showed up, package is en route woo hoo.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Got my cutter today :ss:ss:ss!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Infin1ty said:


> Got my cutter today :ss:ss:ss!


Damn...that was QUICK!

They all went out Sat morning (except for 2 Eran A & Chris S)

Happy smoking my friends!

Enjoy
~Mark


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Damn...that was QUICK!
> 
> They all went out Sat morning (except for 2 Eran A & Chris S)
> 
> ...


mannnnnnn. mine's an xmas present anyway. did i do something wrong?


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Got mine today too (up in WI)....
Thanks for the quick turn around, Mark!
(I'm sitting at work just itching to cut something!)



n2advnture said:


> Damn...that was QUICK!
> 
> They all went out Sat morning (except for 2 Eran A & Chris S)
> 
> ...


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine arrived today as well. Thanks for the great service Mark.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Got my cutter and Solo lighters today too:chk
Thanks again!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> Got my cutter today :ss:ss:ss!


:tpd:

Got mine today, Wow does it look great, can't wait to cut a cigar later...

Thanks Mark, Great service and FAST!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Woohoo!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Both of mine arrived today. Thanks, Mark! :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine came today! Woo Hoo! Thanks Mark :tu


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

Palio arrival in the Blue Ridge! :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Damn...that was QUICK!
> 
> They all went out Sat morning (except for 2 Eran A & Chris S)
> 
> ...


Damn,... I'm always last. I was always chosen last for street hockey teams too. :hn


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Got Mine Today!!! Thanks Mark!! :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dear Club Stogie Palio Group Buy Participants,

Don't test the sharpness of your new Palio by running your finger along the blades. I have learned the hard way how sharp it is. Lets just say, sharp enough.


*puts on Batman band-aid*


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Got mine today! I'll be testing it out momentarily.


----------



## TexasAg (Oct 21, 2007)

Got mine today as well. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Received mine today. I can't wait to use it later tonight. Thanks for the group buy!



Advil said:


> Don't test the sharpness of your new Palio by running your finger along the blades. I have learned the hard way how sharp it is. Lets just say, sharp enough.
> 
> *puts on Batman band-aid*


Didn't you read the card that came with it? :r They could sell this cutter as a medical finger amputation device :r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Got it! Thanks, Mark! I'll try it later tonight.


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

Aww man, my post office must suck or something, I didn't get mine.  Hopefully I will be able to use it tomorrow.


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

I got mine today look forward to trying this baby out. thanks mark


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

Initally it said this was to be closed on the 23rd, is it still open, and how much are we talking?


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Advil said:


> Dear Club Stogie Palio Group Buy Participants,
> 
> Don't test the sharpness of your new Palio by running your finger along the blades. I have learned the hard way how sharp it is. Lets just say, sharp enough.
> 
> *puts on Batman band-aid*


Yeah when I put my finger on it and it ran it away (not into or along) I could feel how sharp that baby is, JEEZ can't wait to cut a stick with it!!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I'm guessing mine should be showing up either tomorrow or Wednsday... Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine showed up today, and i am dying to use it. Just not on myself.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

used mine today on a monte churchill... and wow. cleanest cut i've ever had!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW! You guys have already received them? and almost chopped your fingers off with 'em? I didn't even get a confirmation email.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

great cutter, thanks for setting up the group buy. :chk


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for putting the buy together---I recieved mine yesterday--now in process of testing on various and sundry vitolas.:tu:ss


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

earnold25 said:


> mannnnnnn. mine's an xmas present anyway. did i do something wrong?


Sorry about that Eran, I am waiting on your cedar trays to arrive (they are taking a few days longer than anticipated)



Cadillac said:


> Damn,... I'm always last. I was always chosen last for street hockey teams too. :hn


Sorry about that Chris, I am waiting on a second leather case (they are in the same shipment as the cedar trays Eran ordered)



daniyal said:


> WOW! You guys have already received them? and almost chopped your fingers off with 'em? I didn't even get a confirmation email.


Yours went out with everyone else's bro (USPS DC# CJ159543883US) email confirmation sent to your yahoo addy:tu

I hope this helps and happy smoking my friends!

~Mark


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Sorry about that Eran, I am waiting on your cedar trays to arrive (they are taking a few days longer than anticipated)
> 
> Sorry about that Chris, I am waiting on a second leather case (they are in the same shipment as the cedar trays Eran ordered)
> 
> ...


Thanks bro looking forward to getting my greedy hands on the merchandise.:chk


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

:chk:chkReceived my awesome new Palio today!! :chk:chk

Thanks Mark! :tu


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Got mine in the mail yesterday. Thanks Mark. :tu


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Put my cutter to the test last night. I had the cleanest cut out of any cutter I've ever had (granted, all I've ever used are the cheapo disposible cutters.) Oh and I love the little BOTL on both sides of the cutter, by far my favorite part.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Infin1ty said:


> Put my cutter to the test last night. I had the cleanest cut out of any cutter I've ever had (granted, all I've ever used are the cheapo disposible cutters.) Oh and I love the little BOTL on both sides of the cutter, by far my favorite part.


Glad you dig it bro :tu


----------



## DH01 (Jun 23, 2007)

Recieved my Palio today. fast shipping to Cali. Thanks again Mark. 

PM sent on another matter.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry about that Chris, I am waiting on a second leather case (they are in the same shipment as the cedar trays Eran ordered)


No worries Mark .... Just messin' around. It gets here, when it gets here.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Got the Palio today, thanks Mark for the great group buy. Can't wait to try it out on a fine stick.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Got my Palio today. It's one hell of a nice cutter. I'm not sure if I like it better than my Xikar just yet but it cuts so easily and smoothely that it certainly gives my Xikar a run for it's money.

Thanks for doing this group buy, Mark.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

I've tried mine out a few times and so far perfect cuts everytime.:tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

So every one here has received their cutters? Can't wait to get mine if only the USPS site will let me know where it is..


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Received my cutter today, thanks Mark! :tu

A quick question for the guys who already own a Palio... are the blades supposed to align snugly together? On my cutter the blades touch perfectly at the sides, but in the middle there is a slight gap like so:



Does anyone else's cutter do this, or am I just being overly paranoid?


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Harpo said:


> Received my cutter today, thanks Mark! :tu
> 
> A quick question for the guys who already own a Palio... are the blades supposed to align snugly together? On my cutter the blades touch perfectly at the sides, but in the middle there is a slight gap like so:
> 
> Does anyone else's cutter do this, or am I just being overly paranoid?


Will let you know when mine arrives, though I'm surprised you scrutinised it so thoroughly.. I can only imagine how you inspect cigars before buy them.

BTW try the Partagas Serie D No.2 EL 2003 you'll like them. If you can't find any drop me a PM may be I can send a few your way.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Got mine sometime last week.
I came home from a bidness trip last night and it was like early Christmas!
A couple of boxes of Habanos, some stuff from CBid, a few assorted PIFs and trades, my new Palio..........
What a nice bunch of stuff to come home to!

Oh, and the wife and daughter!:tu


Thanks again Mark!


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

I must say it gives a very nice, clean cut.

I used it (laying the Palio flat on the counter) yesterday to initiate a Padilla Serie '68 Robusto. Very, very clean cut. 

I'll probably still use my punch more, but the Palio makes a great addition to the Xikar and other cutters I've been collecting/accumulating.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

daniyal said:


> Will let you know when mine arrives, though I'm surprised you scrutinised it so thoroughly.. I can only imagine how you inspect cigars before buy them.
> 
> BTW try the Partagas Serie D No.2 EL 2003 you'll like them. If you can't find any drop me a PM may be I can send a few your way.


LOL well if I spend nearly £25 on a piece of plastic and metal, I want to double-check it isn't defective out the box! 

Cheers for the heads up on the Partys too, in a week I'll be in Hong Kong and mainland China until mid January so I'm going to try and visit as many cigar bars as possible! :ss


----------



## tyrepeddler (Nov 27, 2006)

innterested in one


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Harpo said:


> LOL well if I spend nearly £25 on a piece of plastic and metal, I want to double-check it isn't defective out the box!
> 
> Cheers for the heads up on the Partys too, in a week I'll be in Hong Kong and mainland China until mid January so I'm going to try and visit as many cigar bars as possible! :ss


I hear ya bru wouls suck arse if it was broken out of the box conisdering you would have to mail it across the Atlantic! Enjoy HK and China hope the smokes there are cheaper than in the UK.


----------



## gusto1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd like to get one.


----------



## Ignignokt (Dec 8, 2007)

I am also interested in one.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I need a good cutter. My Xikar is getting on my nerves.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

well I made my first palio cut.... so sweet.
might have to sell my xikar!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

My package arrived ripping through it! Got my Palio!!!! wait there's only one here where's the other? only one hygro too hmmm guess I should be expecting another package in the next few days.

Thanks Mark!


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

I want one as stated in my PM! Still time for Xmas!!!


----------



## skates94 (Sep 16, 2006)

I would be interested in 1 as well if a group buy come's up again. Have 2 Xikars but willing to give a Palio a try with all the positive reviews.


----------



## xu_chen (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd want to get a carbon fiber one if a group buy becomes available again.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

:r, Damn Mark, you really know how to create demand for these!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I would love some too - great for bombs!!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello again,

Unfortunately, the GB is done with all cutters being shipped out.

The December 23rd date was supposed to be Nov 23rd so people could have them in time for Christmas but i couldn't edit the thread quick enough. (It was revised on page 2)

I will probably be doing another one in Feb after the Palio builds stock after the holiday rush.

I hope this helps and thanks again for the support, I greatly appreciate it.

Sincerely,
Mark Neff
Cigarmony LLC
www.Cigarmony.com

.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

All of the original finish cutters purchased for the GB have been sold.

I do have some of the Burl Wood and Carbon Fiber finishes available at the GB pricing.

If you're interested, please pm me for the hidden GB page.

Quantities are limited

I hope this helps and thanks for the support, I greatly appreciate it.

~Mark Neff
Cigarmony LLC
www.Cigarmony.com


----------



## xu_chen (Oct 29, 2007)

Put in my order for the carbon fiber with GB price.
Thanks Mark! Looking forward to the great cutter! :tu


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

I PM'd you for a CF one, thanks!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Mark, just pm'd you for the hidden page GB

Thanks


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

Still no reply for me... sooo sad...


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

bigben said:


> Still no reply for me... sooo sad...


huh?  I've replied to all pm's


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

Sent another just now, maybe a funky day on the intraweb??!?!? thanks


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Just pulled the trigger on the Burl finish GB pricing. Thanks for the deal.
Looking forward to the next GB.


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

Got mine (CF) today. Thanks Mark. That was quick...can't wait to use it.


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

still waiting on mine from the gb, Canadapost sucks sometimes


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi I'm sorry but I wasn't in here for a while. is this cutter deal still on? and what is the price?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Just received mine today!! Thanks again for setting up this GB and for all your help Mark!!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

FriendlyFire said:


> Hi I'm sorry but I wasn't in here for a while. is this cutter deal still on? and what is the price?


Send a private message to the OP, he has a few left.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Got the two I ordered, Thanks Mark!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

a2vr6 said:


> Got the two I ordered, Thanks Mark!


(you sneaky SOB)


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Bear said:


> (you sneaky SOB)


p


----------

